# Hello from Canada



## jsbull9 (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm a composer from the west coast of Canada and I specialize in modern orchestral music. I'm glad I came across this forum, it looks like there's a wealth of information here!


----------



## cedricm (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome!

I enjoyed Canada's East coast tremendously years ago, I'm looking forward to discovering its West coast as well as Oregon someday.

And of course, to listening to your modern orchestral music.


----------



## ryans (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome and greetings, from a fellow British Columbian


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Dec 17, 2021)

Ontario here, please don't hate me.


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 17, 2021)

Greetings from another from the west coast (of Florida), and welcome to the forum, @jsbull9--you will find yourself in the company of lots of friendly folks, Canadian and otherwise.
Have fun!


----------



## BassClef (Dec 17, 2021)

Hello, and welcome to the "Everything VI" forum!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 17, 2021)

What's up! Ontarian born and raised here.


----------



## TintoL (Dec 17, 2021)

welcome. also in Ontario..... enjoy the ride


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 17, 2021)

Hello! Calgarian here.....who spends a lot of time sailing in the Okanagan.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 17, 2021)

jsbull9 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a composer from the west coast of Canada and I specialize in modern orchestral music. I'm glad I came across this forum, it looks like there's a wealth of information here!


Welcome to VIC! 

Born and raised in Quebec but also lived in British Columbia, Manitoba, Ontario, Alberta, New Brunswick, back to Alberta... It's complicated.  

Enjoy the ride!

Andre


----------



## XComposer (Dec 18, 2021)

Welcome from a fellow composer from Italy!


----------



## jsbull9 (Dec 18, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I enjoyed Canada's East coast tremendously years ago, I'm looking forward to discovering its West coast as well as Oregon someday.
> 
> And of course, to listening to your modern orchestral music.


BC is a beautiful and diverse place, I'm glad you enjoyed your time there!


----------



## jsbull9 (Dec 18, 2021)

XComposer said:


> Welcome from a fellow composer from Italy!


Thanks XComposer!


----------



## jsbull9 (Dec 18, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Welcome to VIC!
> 
> Born and raised in Quebec but also lived in British Columbia, Manitoba, Ontario, Alberta, New Brunswick, back to Alberta... It's complicated.
> 
> ...


Wow you've been all over! I lived out east for a while as a kid


----------



## jsbull9 (Dec 18, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Hello! Calgarian here.....who spends a lot of time sailing in the Okanagan.


I've been to Okanagan lake, it's a beautiful place! As a kid I always kept my eyes peeled for the Ogopogo


----------



## jsbull9 (Dec 18, 2021)

TintoL said:


> welcome. also in Ontario..... enjoy the ride


Thanks TintoL!


----------



## jsbull9 (Dec 18, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> What's up! Ontarian born and raised here.


I have relatives in Ontario, enjoy the snow!


----------



## jsbull9 (Dec 18, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Hello, and welcome to the "Everything VI" forum!


Thanks BassClef!


----------



## jsbull9 (Dec 18, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Greetings from another from the west coast (of Florida), and welcome to the forum, @jsbull9--you will find yourself in the company of lots of friendly folks, Canadian and otherwise.
> Have fun!


Thanks I'm looking forward to engaging in this community!


----------



## jsbull9 (Dec 18, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Ontario here, please don't hate me.


Haha I'll forgive you, I actually have relatives in Ontario


----------



## jsbull9 (Dec 18, 2021)

ryans said:


> Welcome and greetings, from a fellow British Columbian


Thanks! I hope you didn't have tooo much of a fallout from the flooding


----------



## jsbull9 (Dec 18, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I enjoyed Canada's East coast tremendously years ago, I'm looking forward to discovering its West coast as well as Oregon someday.
> 
> And of course, to listening to your modern orchestral music.


lol sorry it's still early here, I didn't read your reply right. You'll really enjoy BC when you visit!


----------



## jsbull9 (Dec 18, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I enjoyed Canada's East coast tremendously years ago, I'm looking forward to discovering its West coast as well as Oregon someday.
> 
> And of course, to listening to your modern orchestral music.


You can hear some of my work here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/a-small-sample-of-my-work.118837/ just one example of one genre though


----------

